# Firmware: Sigma Updates the Brand New 24-70mm f/2.8 DG OS HSM Art.



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 18, 2017)

```
<p><strong>From Sigma:

</strong>We would like to announce that a firmware update for the SIGMA 24-70mm F2.8 DG OS HSM | Art for SIGMA and CANON, as well as a firmware update for the SIGMA MOUNT CONVERTER MC-11 SA-E and EF-E is now available.</p>
<p>This firmware update corrects the phenomenon that the OS mechanism does not operate properly when attached to the SIGMA MOUNT CONVERTER MC-11 SA-E / EF-E.</p>
<p>For customers who own the SIGMA USB DOCK, please update the firmware via SIGMA Optimization Pro. For those who own the SIGMA MOUNT CONVERTER MC-11 SA-E / EF-E, please update the firmware via SIGMA Optimization Pro by connecting it to a computer using the supplied USB Cable.</p>
<p>Before updating the MC-11 firmware, please ensure SIGMA Optimization Pro has been updated to ver. 1.4.1 or later for Windows, and ver. 1.4.0 or later for Macintosh from the following download page.</p>

<p><!--more--></p>
<p><b>Applicable Product</b></p>
<ul>
<li>SIGMA 24-70mm F2.8 DG OS HSM | Art for SIGMA / CANON</li>
</ul>
<p><b>Benefit of this firmware update</b></p>
<ul>
<li>It has corrected the phenomenon that the OS mechanism does not operate properly when attached to the SIGMA MOUNT CONVERTER MC-11 SA-E / EF-E.</li>
</ul>
<p><b>Applicable Product</b></p>
<ul>
<li>SIGMA MOUNT CONVERTER MC-11 SA-E / EF-E</li>
</ul>
<p><b>Benefit of this firmware update</b></p>
<ul>
<li>It has become compatible with the SIGMA 24-70mm F2.8 DG OS HSM | Art for SIGMA / CANON (ver. 1.01).</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="https://www.sigma-global.com/en/download/lenses/sigma-optimization-pro/" target="_blank" rel="nofollow noopener">Get the latest firmware from Sigma</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------

